# Help with Snow Depth Pricing



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am bidding on a commercial property that would like me to give incremental snow depth pricing. Typically I have had a trigger and just continue to keep things clean until the snow stops. I am confident in my 1 - 4" price, but I don't want to get screwed when more snow flies and this guy wants me to wait until there is 8". So here it is:

1 - 4" $1070
4 - 8" $1870
8 - 12" $2500

I will also put a provision for over 12" (like per hour or something any suggestions on that would help too). Also, 4 acres of this property I cannot simply push it over the curb, I need to move the snow to a different area, so I am conerned about the workload increase there with more snow. Am I increasing my price too much for the additional snow? Thanks for any input.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you have equipment to push 8" of snow off of 4 acres?
Is this a place where people come and go during the day or night? If so, they won't want to drive through 8" of snow to get there.
Does he want you to wait until there is 8" of snow or until the storm ends? 

To answer your question. If you are happy with the 1-4 number, then the others look in line.

Good Luck


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, I have a smaller loader that we use for our building business to move snow.

The place is a 24 hour operation during the week. So I suspect that I will be keeping the place clean after 2" Mon - Fri and maybe push once if it snows on the weekend. 

Thanks for feedback.:salute:


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I increase per time by 40% every 2" and over 10" is hourly. 10" can pruduce 10' drifts in the rigt conditions got to cover yourself


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

(4 acres of this property I cannot simply push it over the curb.).
how big is the total lot size?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

snowman55;591182 said:


> I increase per time by 40% every 2" and over 10" is hourly. 10" can pruduce 10' drifts in the rigt conditions got to cover yourself


If you start a lot for 4" or less for say $1000

Thats $1400 for 5-6" and $1900 for 7-8" and $2600 for 9-10"? goddam, do you work that pricing method for every type lot?

Not saying your right or wrong, i just know none of mine are like that .

We have ones, say

upto 4" $800
5-8" $1150
9-12" $1350
13-18" $1650
19-24" $1850
25"+ is $2100 + loader time @$225 hr.

Every 2" at 40% increase woudl be like 5k by the time you hit 2 feet  Thats a nice property then !

As far as drifts go, we work everything instead of hourly after to be taken care of with a loader at loader rates if needed if the trucks cant handle it.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

As I stated over 10 " is straight hourly charges. take a look at your history and see what the increace in time to plow a lot was for addl 2" you may be surprised how much longer it takes to clear a lot with an extra 2" on it. your price for under 4 to 5-8 is an increase of 43%. my price for under 2" would be less then your $800 I dont think we are that for apart. as for drifting I have seen entire buildings drifted over after 20" of snow and 10' drifts in lots after anly 10" of snow. are you gonna send a loader to a small lot? no but you want to get paid for the 4 hrs of bobcat to clear it.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;597327 said:


> If you start a lot for 4" or less for say $1000
> 
> Thats $1400 for 5-6" and $1900 for 7-8" and $2600 for 9-10"? goddam, do you work that pricing method for every type lot?
> 
> ...


what is the price from 4-5''? 8-9''? etc.



smoore45;591012 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I1 - 4" $1070
> 4 - 8" $1870
> ...


so at 4'' its 1070 or 1870?

i personally do 1-3.9'' 4-5.9" 6-7.9" and 8"+


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Interesting as always to see how each person has different snow depth trigger ranges.

From plowing and keeping track of my time, snow depths and lot difficulties I've come to find various patterns which seem true from case to case. For instance how a typical truck can plow 2" way faster than 4". But, 4" is a typical range for pricing and budgeting time. Then at 5 or 6" the time for plowing goes up by 25% and then at 7 or 8" you have to hit a lot more than once no matter what. So, then your pricing has to understand these tiers. But, then consider if this is a public access lot or simply employees and their time schedules.

As long as your covering your tail on both expenses and profit.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, I have the snow depths more clearly stated in the contract, it was just what I was posting here. Usually I say ' 1" Up to 4" ' then 'above 4" to 8" ' etc.

Oh, and a quick update. They guy reviewing the bid felt that my base price was good, but said my progression was higher than he has seen in the past. Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

smoore45;599137 said:


> Yeah, I have the snow depths more clearly stated in the contract, it was just what I was posting here. Usually I say ' 1" Up to 4" ' then 'above 4" to 8" ' etc.
> 
> Oh, and a quick update. They guy reviewing the bid felt that my base price was good, but said my progression was higher than he has seen in the past. Still waiting to hear back.


We word our contracts 
1-4"
4.1-8" etc. So if your over 4" you know your in the next bracket. Keeps it simple
Good luck on the contract


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I personally do 1.5 x my first range for the second one, and then 2x for the third one, so for your example
1-4'' 1070
4-8 1605
8+ 2140

and if the guy is worried about your increments being a little off remind him you are going to be on top of this job and that the 8+ is a worst case scenario, more likely than not you will be attacked it before that at the lower price during business hours, etc.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks again for the help. I ended up getting the contract. :bluebounc I took some of the advice on here and ended up with:

1-4" $1050
4.1"-8" $1500
8.1-12" $3000 !
$500 per inch above 12.1

The increase in 8-12 was offered to me if I came down a little on my 4-8, which after talking to a few people was probably a little high anyway. We do not get too many 8" and above storms so I probably won't have to deal with that pricing too much. And as was said before I would get after it before it accumulated. Monday thru Friday is a 1" trigger with continous plowing anyway.

Thanks again fellas!


----------

